# Our little Jack's prayer



## Michael (Feb 18, 2010)

Last night [Wed] was prayer meeting at church. Our youngest, Jack, is 3 and is just now really making solid momentum in his speech after having had tubes put in his ears in the fall (he likely has not heard anything clearly for most of his life until recently). He has been to many prayer meetings but last night as we were taking turns praying he decided to share his own with the congregation. He thanked God for everything he could think of in the span of about 10 seconds, including family and outer space, before finishing with an "amen". It was so heartwarming.


----------



## Andres (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome! you must be one proud papa!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 19, 2010)

I love these moments. 

My son, Owen (4), frequently prays for the safety of those in harm's way (mudslides and fires are part of LA life), and prays for 'more kids to play with at church'. 

Foster prayer while they are young.


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 19, 2010)

What a wonderful way to start, by thanking God for everything you can think of. (I thank God for family and outer space, too -- we have a screen saver with the images of nebulae and stars and planets etc -- sometimes when I'm discouraged, just walking by the computer and seeing the immense beauty God sustains out of nothing is very hopeful.) 

I pray God will bless your little Jack and keep his heart thankful .


----------



## Curt (Feb 19, 2010)




----------

